# Man missing in Dubai. Please look.



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Someone from another forum posted this facebook page. She is extremely worried for her friend. As he hangs out in places that you younger lot tend to, I'm hoping you can please keep an eye out for him or maybe you saw something that night.

Missing: Stephen McKeown | Facebook

Thanks.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The person who started the FB page is a cyber pal of a few of us from this board ( myself, Elphaba, Flossie...just to note a few)

Please keep your eyes peeled for Stephen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Stuff like that is upsetting to read. Hope he make his way back home.

-Joey


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I've posted the FB group link on the expats dubai FB group too. I hope he turns up soon. If someone has any updates please keep us posted.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> I've posted the FB group link on the expats dubai FB group too. I hope he turns up soon. If someone has any updates please keep us posted.


Thanks Izzy. His friend has his passport so it's not really possible that he has gone home to the UK.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

This is opening me to a tirade of abuse but.....

Is it just me, or does anyone else think this is a little strange to say the least?

Now obviously I hope the guys OK, but a western bloke who's been here for a few years just disappears off the face of the earth? 

Think of this logically, he's not in jail/hospital, his mobile's switched off, so where is he? Was he depressed and topped himself? Unlikely, his body would have been found. Did he get in a "cab" and got beaten up/killed? Again unlikely, he looks like a hardy soul (and he's from Boro for goodness sake), so that leaves me with only one thought, he's gone missing on purpose, now why would he do that? Depressed, lost job, no $$$? That to me looks the most likely outcome, if so I have no sympathy with him at all. If he has come to some harm then obviously my thoughts go out for him and his... 

But why doesn't he let someone know he's OK? Curioser and curioser


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Andy, that may be so. But I'm just as concerned for the feelings of his distraught friend so even if it's for her sake, and his family's sake, it's worth looking for him.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And I agree with you.... If another Geordie turns up in Ajman, rest assured I'll find out about it...


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

The page just loaded for me and apparently he's been found in the hospital.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, I just came on to update. Seems he was in some sort of car accident. Fingers and toes crossed that he pulls through okay. Forgot to say thanks for looking.


----------



## Mohamed - Dubai (Dec 14, 2008)

Glad to hear that he was found, and sorry to hear that he had a car accident.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Story here. Let's hope he is OK.

Gulfnews: Briton who went missing in critical condition at hospital in Dubai


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Kinda makes a mockery of the statement that...



> "His mobile phone has been switched off since Friday and the Dubai Police has checked all the city's hospitals, jails and morgues."


from Gulfnews: Friends and family appeal for help after Briton goes missing in Satwa

Doesn't it, still at least he's found, let's hope he, and everyone else in hospital, pulls through.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Kinda makes a mockery of the statement that...
> 
> 
> from Gulfnews: Friends and family appeal for help after Briton goes missing in Satwa
> ...



Quite. I would guess that some bright spark just rang admissions and asked who had checked in. 

-


----------

